
Are Third-Party Tools Secret Conversion Killers? [Infographic] - joshuacc
http://unbounce.com/conversion-rate-optimization/are-third-party-tools-conversion-killers/
======
Turing_Machine
So around 23% of viewers will not only "abandon a site after three seconds"
but then go on to "tell others about their negative experience"? That
seems...dubious. The only times I've ever complained about site loading speed
to others, or had others complain about it to me, is when it's a site that we
visit repeatedly, either because it has compelling content, or because we're
forced to use it (job requirement, your bank, some government agency you have
to deal with, etc.). Anecdotal, I know, but I hang around with people who use
the web a lot.

Have others had a different experience?

~~~
Shenglong
I'm definitely in that 23% - I don't know if I even wait 3 seconds, if it's
not a site I'm familiar with. Usually if I click a link, and some content
doesn't appear within 1 second, I click something else.

More, when I'm frustrated and things load slowly, I curse and gripe.
Considering I share a suite with others and I'm usually on Ventrilo or Skype,
someone usually hears me. I've actually heard people I've complained to say
"that site is really slow" in conversation when the site came up, even though
I doubt they've actually been to it.

I know it's a little irrational, but it's habit.

